
Corporate jet tracking reveals major deals in 2018 - ajay-d
https://blog.quandl.com/corporate-jet-tracking-reveals-major-deals-in-2018
======
PaulHoule
That article says that executives private jets because they get "privacy" but
in reality, this leaves them open to monitoring.

